# anyone given 75mg baby aspirin to take daily due to multiple miscariages?



## kittykittykat

im taken it dailey as ive lost 3 pregnancies (all between 5-6wks) since having my gorgous son. im now 6wks2days and praying it sticks and we give our son a brother or sister. i have my first scan tomorow and im nervous and excited. wish me luck and pray!! :dust:


----------



## JynxPhD

I wasn't prescribed to take it but I did take 80mg of asprin a day starting before conception with these twins. I had 3 losses before my daughter was born 3 years ago. At 13 weeks with her I started Lovenox injections daily. I had 2 more losses in the past year so before this pregnancy I put myself on aspirin daily and continued until I switched to Lovenox shots at 10 weeks. The aspirin increases bloodflow to your uterus which might help prevent some causes of miscarriage. Good wishes your way that this one sticks! Oh all my losses were around 6 weeks and 1 at 12 weeks.


----------



## Agiboma

i have not taken it but i was told its beneficisl pre pregnancy and during pregnancy


----------



## kittykittykat

thankyou. im praying everything is ok. got my 1st scan in 2 hours. il keep you posted. fingers crossed and wish and oray for sticky bean!!! :dust:


----------



## WannaB

I have had 3 early mcs and my gyno put me on 100mg of aspirin daily, we dont have a lower dose pill here. I had a fourth mc, mmc to be precise, while on the aspirin. Last resort was the aspirin plus clexane injections (heparin) when I got my bfp. Have seen a lovley heartbeat at 6 weeks 2 days and 7 weeks 1 day, have gone further than any of the previous 4 this time round, uber sticky babies to us all!:hugs:


----------



## hotpinkangel

I have had 2 early mc's march and april 10' (never got past 4-5 weeks) heard that low dose aspirin can help so started taking it after my 2nd mc in april and got my bfp on 30th may. i am 7w 2d now and hopefully this baby is sticky. only problem is i'm unsure of when to stop taking it, does anyone know???? i don't want to harm my baby?? 
x


----------



## Beanbabe

Im on 75mg aspirin after a mc at 9wks and a mmc at 19wks. There was no sign of blood clotting problems in my 19wk placenta but my doc has put me on it as a precaution. 

Im 6+6 now and have been taking it since I got my bfp. Im not sure how long you're supposed to take it either but I assumed it was for the duration of pregnancy. 

Good luck for your scan kittykittykat.


----------



## kittykittykat

well i had the scan and they said my uterus was laying funny so they only got to see the yolk sac. i got to go bk in 2 weeks for a rescan. but they said thats positive seeing something before 8weeks. do u think il be ok??


----------



## Beanbabe

Im not an expert but I know that this morning the epu rang me about my early scan and they said that they would wait till next week (till im 8 weeks) so they can see more. 

I would say that its a positive sign that they saw a yolk. Every step is a positive one. :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Im on aspirin with a retroverted uterus I also take clexane daily.

they didnt see my HB until 6w 3d so dont worry too much xx


----------



## KatyKat

I started taking the 75mg aspirin aftermy second m/c and so far this pregnancy seems to be going well! I've gone from taking it daily to taking it every 3 days now, and I'm planning on coming off it completely soon.

Not sure what the medical guidelines are other than to say you definitely need to stop taking it 2-3 weeks before your due date as the thinning of the blood can cause complications in labour?


----------



## naenae23

My doctor put me on 81mg aspirin (baby aspirin) after two miscarriages, one at 8wks and one at 11wks. She diagnosed me with a clotting disorder (MTHFR for short). I'm not 21 weeks and everything has been going ok. Definitely a big change from the other two pregnancies. Good luck :)


----------

